# Wertschätzung ! :))



## Shiningh (22. August 2012)

Hallölee 

bräuchte einmal eine Wertschätzung von diesem Item hier 
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/20120822171959hz6e3idp4s.jpg

Grüße


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2012)

du hast den bildschirm fotografiert? wtf

die einzigen erlaubten bildschirmfotos sind bluescreen und POST-screens.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2012)

wow oben rechts auf der tastatur ist ne druck taste

das teil is nich sonderlich gut, fehlt crit%


----------



## Tikume (22. August 2012)

Jetzt seid nicht so gemein, immerhin war das Bild nicht in einer Word-Datei verpackt.


----------



## Progamer13332 (23. August 2012)

naja 10-12mille evtl


----------



## Revan76 (23. August 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> naja 10-12mille evtl


wobei mit mille tausende gemeint sind.
an den herren, der den thread eröffnet hat.. zwischen der bedeutung von wertschätzung und wert schätzung ist aber ein gewaltiger unterschied. 
will nicht klugscheissern, sondern verwirrung vermeiden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. August 2012)

Revan76 schrieb:


> wobei mit mille tausende gemeint sind.
> an den herren, der den thread eröffnet hat.. zwischen der bedeutung von wertschätzung und wert schätzung ist aber ein gewaltiger unterschied.
> will nicht klugscheissern, sondern verwirrung vermeiden.



Bestimmt hat er sehr viel Wertschätzung übrig für euer Wert Schätzung


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jetzt seid nicht so gemein, immerhin war das Bild nicht in einer Word-Datei verpackt.


So eine hatt ich erst gestern in ner E-Mail und natürlich war die Hälfte des Bildes weg...der wichtige Teil natürlich...

BTT: Das Item sieht recht gut aus. Aber ich würd sagen schau einfach mal ins AH. Dort gibts sowas sicher schon drin. Dann hast Du ja nen Richtwert.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. August 2012)

Da es keine vergleichbaren Items im AH gibt, ist der Wert nicht bezifferbar.
VErmutlich wäre das sogar ein Item für das RMAH.
Vermutlich würde ich mir viel Zeit nehmen und das Teil einfach mal für 150 Millionen ins AH setzen.
Danach dann mal für 140 und so weiter.

Du hast sozusagen nen Ferrari gefunden, was bedeutet deine Zielgruppe ist halt entweder verdammt klein, oder du gibst es unterm wert her.


----------



## rayuk (25. August 2012)

Hay liebe Buffed- Community,
ich würde sehr gerne von euch wissen was dieses Item hier Wert ist:
Dank euch <3
(Denke das es ganz gut ist für (dann) Level 50) 
PS:
Sollte im Anhang sein, wenn nicht dann:
989,5 Dps
+277 min. Dmg
+402 max. Dmg
Stufenanforderung um 10 reduziert
Gegenstandstufe 63 Benötigte Stufe 50
(Gelbe Armbrust)


----------



## Troete123 (25. August 2012)

1648 Gold beim Händler ^.^


----------



## Pyronidas (25. August 2012)

Sag mal langsam nervts, will hier wer werbung für seine Items machen oder direkt hier verkaufen?
Ich meld das mal


----------



## rayuk (25. August 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Sag mal langsam nervts, will hier wer werbung für seine Items machen oder direkt hier verkaufen?
> Ich meld das mal



Nope, wollte nur Hilfe für Preise bekommen wusste ja nicht das man im Forum keine Fragen mehr stellen darf...


----------



## Caps-lock (25. August 2012)

Deine Waffe ist eher 5stellig.

Und ist doch Klasse, wenn es hier nur genau einen Thread gibt wo solche Fragen gestellt werden.
Niemand ist gezwungen es zu lesen und solange nich für jedes Gammelitem was aufgemacht wird...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2012)

jup kann ruhig in einem thread bleiben.

5stellig, 950 und -10 is nich besonders viel
1k und -18 sind da schon bombe


----------

